# Winflash and Win7 64bit



## Duffman (Feb 4, 2010)

Does it not work?  I can't get winflash to run at all.  RBE says there are no ATI cards...

I've don DOS flashing before but it's a PITA and wanted to try the winflash way.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

No luck here either, and I've now migrated all my systems to W7/64.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

just make a bootable flash drive and do it via DOS.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 4, 2010)

Working on THIS but it is still saying "no card found"


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 4, 2010)

WinFlash is well known for not working with 64-bit-OSes.


----------



## Sparr (Feb 8, 2010)

ATIWinflash 2.0.1.11 work with Win 7 x64:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114507


----------



## ml2517 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just an FYI... The easiest route I've seen/used to create a bootable usb flash drive is this HP tool:
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197

Make sure to get the win98 files it has linked as well.

Then copy atiflash and your modified firmware files to the usb drive, change the bios settings to boot from the USB device and you are good to go.

After I found this method it took me like 10 minutes to get everything up and flashed.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 17, 2010)

Last I checked, the HP tool doesn't work on Win7 64bit


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Last I checked, the HP tool doesn't work on Win7 64bit



i never had any trouble with it - try running it as admin/with UAC disabled.


----------



## ml2517 (Feb 18, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Last I checked, the HP tool doesn't work on Win7 64bit



You can just find a friend with XP and take care of the format/make bootable part there and then you'll be good to go.   I just used another xp machine to do it and then its good to go on my win7 64bit machine.  Boots up fine into DOS.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

i just tried it here, and it still works fine for me in 7 x64. No idea why you guys are having trouble/needing XP


----------



## ml2517 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just tried it here, and it still works fine for me in 7 x64. No idea why you guys are having trouble/needing XP



Honestly I didn't even try running it from my Win7 machine.   I used my mac with xp running in vmware because it was right in front of me.


----------

